# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Αγορά παπαγάλου

## thanosr

Γεια σας παιδια.Αποφασησα σε δυο μηνες που εχω τα γεννεθλια μου και θα μου φερουν ενα μεγαλο κλουβι να παρω εναν ακομη παπαγαλο.Ισως ειναι νωρις ακομα αλλα θελω να εχω ψαξει και να ειαμι ετοιμος για τον νεο παπαγαλο.Οι επιλογες ειναι οι εξης:
1.Θηλυκο κοκατιλ για παρεα στον Οσκαρ,το κακο ειναι οτι δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι αρκετα εκπαιδευμενος ως τοτε ο Οσκαρ για να μην με παρατησει
2.Μπατζακι
3.Κονουρα κατα προτιμηση sun,το προβλημα μου ειναι η φασαρια,οσοι εχεται και ξερεται φωναζουν πολυ ωρα οταν το κανουν οπως τα κοκατιλ η δυνατα και λιγο.

----------


## nuntius

*Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα για ένα κοκατιλάκι θηλυκό!!! Τι ηλικία έχει ο Όσκαρ; Θυμησέ μου αν θέλεις... δεδομένου ότι έχεις ακόμα δύο μήνες μόνοι με τον Όσκαρ αν ασχοληθείς σωστά μαζί του (όχι ότι εγώ το κατέχω), θα καταφέρεις να μη τον χάσεις όταν φέρεις το κοριτσάκι... εξάλλου μπορεί κ ποτέ να μην γίνουν ζευγάρι οπότε να είστε μια χαρά και με τα 2 τσουλούφια...κ αν γίνουν ζευγάρι και αγριέψουν (όχι αναγκαίο), θα μεγαλώσεις τα μωρά τους όπως θες... χαμένος δε βγαίνεις...μην αγχώνεσαι!!!
*

----------


## zack27

και γω θα σου προτεινα 2ο κοκατιλακι!!!! για να εχει παρεουλα και ο μικρος σου!!!
δε γνωριζω σε τι σταδιο εξημερωσης εισαι με το πουλακι που εχεις ηδη αλλα εγω θα επαιρνα κοκατιλακι!!!

----------


## demis

Κι εγω θα επαιρνα δευτερο κοκατιλακιιιιι!! Δε νομιζω να αγριεψει ο δικος σου, ιδικα αν το δευτερο κοκατιλακι ειναι ηρεμο κ μικρο τοτε ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα ηρεμισει κ ο δικος σου! Εγω με τα μπατζυ μου ετσι ειχα κανει κ το πρωτο μπατζακι ειχε ηρεμισει ακομη πιο πολυ αλλα τωρα που χαθηκε το θυλικο μπατζακι μου αγριεψε παλι ο μικρος μου!  Στο κατω κατω μπορεις να τα εχεις σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια για αρκετο διαστημα κ να ασχολησαι ξεχωριστα με το καθενα κ οταν ημερεψει κ ο αρσενικος σου  τα βαζεις μαζι, αλλα πρεπει να ασχολησαι 2 3 τη μερα ωρες με το καθενα ξεχωριστα οσο τα εχεις σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια αν θες να τα ηρεμισεις.

----------


## thanosr

Παιδια το σκεφτηα αρκετα και μαλλον παω για δευτερο κοκατιλ και στο μελλον μπορω να παρω και ενα μπατζακι μιας και θα εχω και δευτερο κλουβι εκτος και αν κανουν παιδακια.Απλος η ιδεα της κονουρας με χει δελεασει γιατι απο οτι εχω δει ειναι εκπληκτικα πουλια οχι οτι τα κοκατιλ δεν ειναι αλλα καταλαβαινεται τι εννοω.Θα περιμενω και για καμια αλλη συμβουλη και θα δω.Α και ο Οσκαρ ειναι περιπου ενος και κατι λιγων μηνων.

----------


## zack27

Γνωμη μου σκεψου τι θα ηταν καλυτερο και για σενα αλλα και για τα πουλια!!!

εμεις απλα σου λεμε τη γνωμη μας απο κει και περα εσυ εχεις τον τελικο λογο και ξερεις και καλυτερα!!!

με το καλο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thanosr

Γενικα τα κοκατιλ με τις κονουρες πως τα πανε;Αν και ειμαι 80% προς το κοκατιλ μιας και υπαρχει το προβλημα της φωνης στην κονουρα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να απαντήσει σε αυτό το ερώτημα.Υπάρχουν πολλοί και αστάθμητοι παράγοντες.Μπορεί να αγνοούν την ύπαρξη ο ένας του άλλου για να καταλάβεις.

----------


## thanosr

Λοιπον να σας εξηγησω λιγο πως εχει η κατασταση:
1.Χωρος υπαρχει με το ζορι για δυο κλουβια
2.Μπορω να διαθεσω περιπου 2 ωρες τη μερα
3.Λεφτα μεχρι 400 ευρω το παρα πολυ
4.Με τους γειτονες δεν θα εχω προβλημα γιατι τους ξερω ολους και ειναι καλοι ανθρωποι
5.Αλλα εχω προβλημα με τη μαμα μου που ειδη κοντευει να τρελαθει με τον Οσκαρ ο οποιος εχει ηρεμισει τωρα τελευταια και μαζι με αυτον και η μαμα μου
6.Η εκπαιδευση του Οσκαρ ειναι στο σημει που ειναι ετοιμος να βγει εξω
7.Δεν ειναι και το ποιο φιλικο πουλι που εχω γνωρισει και ειναι και πολυ δυσκολο στην εκπαιδευση του

Αμα εχεται και καμια αλλη ερωτηση ρωτηστε με.

----------


## kdionisios

Αν εχεις θεμα με τον θορυβο ακομη και με την μητερα σου, ξεχνα τα κονουρακια και ΕΙΔΙΚΑ τα sun!!!
Παρε ενα θηλυκο κοκατιλακι και θα εισαι μια χαρα!
Αν θελεις ενα μεγαλυτερο πουλι  που να ειναι σχετικα ησυχο και σχετικα ανεξαρτητο ( αφου δεν εχεις και πολυ χρονο) γιατι δεν κοιταζεις για καποιο pionus?

----------


## kdionisios

......

----------


## thanosr

Κοιταξα λιγο τα pionus και μου φανηκαν πολυ ωραια πουλια.Φυσικα θα το ψαξω και αλλο αλλα για τι τιμες μιλαμε.Οσο για τη φασαρια το προβλημα δεν ειναι τοσο η ενταση αλλα η διαρκεια.Ο Οσκαρ πχ παλια σφυραγε πολλα συνεχομενα λεπτα γινεται το ιδιο και με τις κονουρες η φωναζουν λιγοτερη ωρα;

----------


## thanosr

ουπς εβαλα παλι την ιδια απαντηση αν γινεται σβηστε την μια. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BeHappy

Θανάση μου, στη θέση σου θα έπαιρνα δεύτερο κοκατιλάκι... επαναλαμβάνομαι???? τυχαίο??? δε νομίζω!!! χαχαχαχχαχαχα

----------


## kdionisios

Θαναση δεν μπορει κανεις απο εμας να σου πει ποσο δυνατα και ποση ωρα μπορει να φωναζει ενα πουλι.
Υπαρχουν καποια βασικα χαρακτηριστικα του ειδους, απο εκει και περα το καθε πουλι ειναι ξεχωριστο και η συμπεριφορα του θα εξαρτηθει απο πολλους παραγοντες.
Στα sun conures οχι μονο η διαρκεια αλλα και η ενταση ειναι προβλημα.....πιστεψε με!

Μην με παρεξηγησεις.....δεν προσπαθω να σε αποτρεψω απο το  να παρεις ενα σανακι! Ειναι απο τα πιο ομορφα πουλια για μενα....απλα ειναι  ιδιαιτερα λογω της φωνης τους.

----------


## giok

Γειά σου Θανάση! Δεδομένων των συνθηκών που περιγράφεις θα πρότεινα και γω θηλυκό cockatiel... Πρόσφατα πήρα και γω θηλυκιά για το αγόρι μου  :Happy:  O θόρυβος τους είναι αμελητέος (κάνουν φυσικα - δεν είναι ψάρια). Στο μέλλον ή θα έχουν ωραία παρεούλα μεταξύ τους ή/και θα έχεις και απογόνους  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## thanosr

Παιδια το προβλημα του θορυβου και του χωρου φευγουν γιατι φτιαξαμε την ταρατσα και μπορω να μενω εκει αμα θελω.Οποτε λεω να το ξανασκεφτω λιγο για την κονουρα.Για πειτε μου και εσεις που εχεται και τα δυο ειδη τι πιστευεται;

----------


## kaveiros

Φιλε μου ο πιο δυνατος θορυβος κοκατιλ που εχω ακουσει ειναι μελωδια μπροστα στις κονουρες. Ειναι σα να συγκρινεις κουδουνακι απο ποδηλατο με κορνα απο νταλικα :Happy:   Η διαρκεια κραξιματος εξαρταται απο πολλα. Π.χ την εποχη. Επισης κι απ τον χαρακτηρα του πουλιου. Οι δικες μου εχουν φτασει εως και 2μιση ωρες συνεχομενο κραξιμο :Happy:  
Οι γειτονες σου οσο καλοι και να ειναι...δε μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα εκνευριστουν αν ακουγεται η κονουρα.

----------


## demis

Aν θες να παρεις κονουρα  κ εισαι σιγουρος οτι δε θα ενοχλει τους γειτονες, κ φυσικα αν εισαι ανθρωπος που δεν ενοχλειται με εντονους ηχους τοτε παρε κονουρα.. το λεω αυτο γιατι σημασια εχει το τι θες εσυ κ τι ζωο μπορεις να φροντισεις καταλληλα.

----------


## vikitaspaw

κοκατιλ! με μια λεξη!
για ολους τους παραπανω λογους!
κ ο οσκαρ ευχαριστημενος κ το κεφαλι σου ησυχο..

----------


## vikitaspaw

επισης πιστεψε με αν ερθει αλλο πουλι στο σπιτι (κ δεν ειναι κοκατιλ να κανει παρεα στον οσκαρ) θα ζηλεψει κ θα στεναχωρηθειτοσο πολυ που θα λιωνεις να το βλεπεις να μαραζωνει...
το ιδιο προβλημα εχω με το κοκατιλ μου απ τη στιγμη που ηρθε ζακό στο σπιτι. Με φωναζει ολη μα ολη την μερα, δεν θελει καθολου την θυληκια του (εκει που την λατρευε) σε σημειο να σκεφτομαι να τα μετακομισω στους γονεις μου, αληθεια σου λεω θα παθει καταθλιψη στο τελος!

----------


## thanosr

> επισης πιστεψε με αν ερθει αλλο πουλι στο σπιτι (κ δεν ειναι κοκατιλ να κανει παρεα στον οσκαρ) θα ζηλεψει κ θα στεναχωρηθειτοσο πολυ που θα λιωνεις να το βλεπεις να μαραζωνει...
> το ιδιο προβλημα εχω με το κοκατιλ μου απ τη στιγμη που ηρθε ζακό στο σπιτι. με φωναζει ολη μα ολη την μερα, δεν θελει καθολου την θυληκια του (εκει που την λατρευε) σε σημειο να σκεφτομαι να τα μετακομισω στους γονεις μου, αληθεια σου λεω θα παθει καταθλιψη στο τελος!


mμμμ το εχω σκεφτει και αυτο και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ισως ειναι προβλημα παντως με τον ερχομο της κονουρας δεν θα τον παρατησω θα ασχολουμε οσο περισσοτερο γινεται.

----------


## demis

Aλλη λυση ειναι να παρεις δευτερο κοκατιλ κ στο μελλον την κονουρα.. κι εγω ετσι κανω οταν θελω ενα κανουργιο πουλι παιρνω 2... να τωρα που θα παρω κοκατιλ, μετα απο λιγες μερες θα παω να παρω κ αλλο μπατζυ για να κανει παρεα στο δικο μου.

----------

